# You are what you drive?



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm real curious my friends. I started to answer this in the thread about hacks but decided it might make a really great discussion on it's own. 

I do believe you are what you drive but this is about the homeowner's thoughts. 

Do you think the homeowner thinks any differently if an old jalopy pulls up for an estimate appt or a nice expensive 2010 shinny black GMC Sierra Denali? 

If you drive a junk box that is falling apart and hasn't had a bath since the last time it rained, is that any reflection on the work that guy performs?

If you drive an expensive head turner truck does that reflect an expected top notch job? 

Does the homeowner feel if you have a $50,000 truck that you will overcharge so you can pay for that vehicle?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I think we put more thought in this than most homeowners. As long as your vehicle isn't leaking oil all over the driveway, sounding like a tank, or trailing thick puffs of smoke, then they could care less. I am sure there are a few people who would disagree, but I bet that for every customer that wants to see the contractor in a pretty truck, there is another thinking that their bill will reflect the cost.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I do believe you only get one chance to make a first impression, enough said.
It has been my experience over the years that work ethic and quality of their workmanship as well as responsibilities are directly reflected by what condition of vehicle some people drive. That being said, you notice I said condition, not year, make or model but condition, If someone takes pride in themselves then they will take pride in their work. I have worked with many so-called carpenters over the years but in reality all they were were nail benders. Back during the boom years, large GC's were hiring anyone who was willing to strap on a tool bag. Productivity was thrown by the wayside for numbers, I once quit a superintendants job with a large GC for this very reason. I could have done the project with 1/3 the amount of labor if they could have provided me with competent employees.


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> I'm real curious my friends. I started to answer this in the thread about hacks but decided it might make a really great discussion on it's own.
> 
> I do believe you are what you drive but this is about the homeowner's thoughts.
> 
> ...


I know I form first opinions about people when I meet them. Their clothes, cars, language all send clues. First impressions can be overcome with a a good sales presentation.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I think it's better to drive a POS, and be on time... than a new truck, and not show up at all.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

a flashy truck like a denali is one thing, a expensive work truck is another thing. i see a denali and first thing that comes to mind is douchebag

a new silverado or f150 with a roof rack, full cap with side hatches says ready to work and in a organized manner

now a guy showing up in a 1982 van puffing smoke says unreliable especially if hes the general, i worked for someone who fits this description. god only knows how many times i got the call saying the vans broken down so i cant get material to you until tommorrow, and this would be at 10 am


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Your vehicle says a lot about you, your professionalism, and your attention to detail in your work.

There's a big difference between a wheezing rust bucket rattle trap, a well maintained work vehicle (of any age ), and a "look at me" truck. Customers notice your vehicle, whether they say anything about it or not, and I believe it can affect your ability to sign new clients.

I personally look at the truck that potential subs are driving because I have found a direct correlation between the vehicle and the tradesman's quality and attention to detail, as well as his general attitude and personality.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I guess I'm guilty of reverse-vehicle-discrimination...

I check out the vehicles in the driveway to help determine if the people are worth working for or not.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I drive a 21 year old truck. It's clean and dependable. My work and word of mouth are my advertising. Never placed an add in my life or have my name on my truck. Been working for 19 years.:clap:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> I drive a 21 year old truck. It's clean and dependable. My work and word of mouth are my advertising. *Never placed an add in my life or have my name on my truck*. Been working for 19 years.:clap:


I know I'm going to start something here, and by no means am I picking on you, but how is that something to brag about?

Imagine if you did place some advertisements and did have your name on your truck?

You'd probably be retired by now because _you would have been that much more successful._


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

This topic has been discussed before. Basically the same results as you're getting here.

I honestly don't care what potential customers think about my vehicle. It's newer, well taken care of and looks like a work vehicle (white 1 ton dually). Not that they can see inside but the fact that I have Castano leather seats, power everything and in dash nav is for my personal comfort/business. 

I cannot stop someone from making a judgment of me based off material things. I can give them an informative presentation, detailed proposal and if contracted, a professional remodel.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I am a firm believer in you are what you drive. If the truck is a POS, then good chance the work is POS as well. My definition of POS is not an old truck. A POS, to me, is a jalopy, I sell crack looking kinda vehicle.

As far as personal appearance goes, I think that it is somewhat related to the type of services you provide. Back in my framing, roofing and concrete days I showed up in ripped jeans, stained shirts, dirty boots, etc. Now that im geared towards the finish aspect I show up with collared shirt, clean shoes, clean cut, clean jeans, etc. 

Of course there are exceptions and I am only speaking from my experiences. Carry on


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I know I'm going to start something here, and by no means am I picking on you, but how is that something to brag about?


IMO, Karl may be an exception. His work speaks _very _loudly. :notworthy


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I drive a pedal start moped.

Better then driving a fat chick.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

JWilliams said:


> When did black bears start driving vehicles and doing carpentry work? RRAAAWWRRR


raaaawwr


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> IMO, Karl may be an exception. His work speaks _very _loudly. :notworthy


I agree his work speaks very loudly, and you are just solidifying my point.

He has gone 19 years without any form of advertising...and he produces an awesome product/service.

Just imagine how much more opportunities would have been open to him had he done some form of marketing.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I agree his work speaks very loudly, and you are just solidifying my point.
> 
> He has gone 19 years without any form of advertising...and he produces an awesome product/service.
> 
> Just imagine how much more opportunities would have been open to him had he done some form of marketing.


But that would have been offset by the twenty years of $600 a month truck payments.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Warren said:


> But that would have been offset by the twenty years of $600 a month truck payments.


No saying he has to drive a brand new truck to advertise....the two are completely unrelated.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Hi I’m here to install your insulation, do you have jumper cables I can borrow?


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I guess I'm guilty of reverse-vehicle-discrimination...
> 
> I check out the vehicles in the driveway to help determine if the people are worth working for or not.


 
Yup, I do the same thing.

This past year I purchased a 2007 F150 and did a custom rack with dovetails and curves out of Doug fir.

I think the impression is, this guy can take something fairly ordinary and with a good eye for design and attention to detail, caring craftsmanship that they would feel privileged to have me work on their project. So far so good


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

festerized said:


> Hi I’m here to install your insulation, do you have jumper cables I can borrow?


You use garbage as insulation???


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

JWilliams said:


> Prestige world wide!


Start a new thread about PWW. :thumbsup:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Haha good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I agree his work speaks very loudly, and you are just solidifying my point.
> 
> He has gone 19 years without any form of advertising...and he produces an awesome product/service.
> 
> Just imagine how much more opportunities would have been open to him had he done some form of marketing.


 Some people are better tradesman than business men. I for one know I am not the best trades man or the best business man. That means I have to work at both. Haveing a nice truck does help with image/professional look. 

Cole


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> You use garbage as insulation???


It’s all part of my green building business plan


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

festerized said:


> It’s all part of my green building business plan


I like it....do you get energy tax credit for that?

Or can you sell carbon credits?


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I like it....do you get energy tax credit for that?
> 
> Or can you sell carbon credits?


No but I cleaned out my back yard:shifty:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Soo, my truck is 9 years old, it gets washed thoroughly about 3 times a year, it's got 160K miles on it and a few body blemishes. 

That says absolutely nothing about my work, or my ability to line it up.

When I want to work 7 days a week, I'll line it up. I generally don't care to do it anymore, but if the work comes looking for me, I'll take it on.

I'm like Carl, in that I don't advertise, nor have I in the last 15 years.

Most of my customers are repeats and they are more concerned with how my kids are doing in school than what I'm driving.

I don't think most people are so shallow as to judge you before they talk to you, although, word of mouth goes a long way.:thumbsup:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill started out with a crappy truck - after a couple years he bought a brand new truck - wrecked the new one - then had a crappy truck - and just bought a nice older truck....the only difference I noticed with the new one, was that we had a truck payment.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Soo, my truck is 9 years old, it gets washed thoroughly about 3 times a year, it's got 160K miles on it and a few body blemishes.
> 
> That says absolutely nothing about my work, or my ability to line it up.
> 
> ...


Got you beat Riz. 11 years old, 215k. Everything else you said practically mirrors my own views.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

AmeliaP said:


> Bill started out with a crappy truck - after a couple years he bought a brand new truck - wrecked the new one - then had a crappy truck - and just bought a nice older truck....the only difference I noticed with the new one, was that we had a truck payment.


 Ask him if he was proud of the crappy truck or the nice truck.

Cole


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

UH OH now it has turned into who has the oldest truck. :shutup:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

(15 members and 5 guests) 

CCCo., Aaron Berk, Ashcon, bill davis, bob_cntrctr, carsco, Cole82, CookeCarpentry, festerized, jeffatsquan, Jimmy Cabinet, *loneframer*, mwhafner, Sir Mixalot 

Hot topic,


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

JWilliams said:


> UH OH now it has turned into who has the oldest truck. :shutup:


I have an 02 astro work van that has 245k miles on it. :whistlingRuns perfect and doesn't leak a drop.

Cole


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I remember my first days as a carpenter. Had a Toyota corolla no wheel wells, primer as paint, open exhaust and a cracked windshield. I kept all of my tools in the back seat so my tools wouldn’t fall out the bottom of the trunk. 
I had racks on my roof for my canoe and could fit a 4’ ladder. 6’ ladder was trick being it was as long as the car. I did a lot of side work back then. 
Thinking back Ho’s would tip me for doing a good job, or was it they felt sorry for me:shutup:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

CCCo. said:


> (15 members and 5 guests)
> 
> CCCo., Aaron Berk, Ashcon, bill davis, bob_cntrctr, carsco, Cole82, CookeCarpentry, festerized, jeffatsquan, Jimmy Cabinet, *loneframer*, mwhafner, Sir Mixalot
> 
> Hot topic,


What u talking about Willis :laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Key #1

Don't let pride get in the way of performance. :shutup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Cole: 
So you ar not the best tradesman, the best businessman, and you drive a crappy truck? I think you just won the prize here. Or is that Astro not your everyday work truck?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Warren said:


> Cole:
> So you ar not the best tradesman, the best businessman, and you drive a crappy truck? I think you just won the prize here. Or is that Astro not your everyday work truck?


Depends what I am doing. The stro gets better mpg than the f450. I use that for run around stuff bids bills etc.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Ask him if he was proud of the crappy truck or the nice truck.
> 
> Cole


 I bought mine new in 2001. It replaced another one that I bought new in 1991. Both came with around a 500 dollar payment and I was more proud when I paid them off than I ever was when I had payments. I sold the first one at 192K miles. I'm going for at least 250K with the 01. I also drive a 1994 for my personal vehicle with no shame and no regrets.

That's just me and everybody's different. I just feel that the 500 a month is better spent toward my childrens education than it is trying to impress the masses. I'm not ashamed of maintaining low overhead either, especially in these economic times.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I think what you drive, combined with how you look, is the real kicker here.

If you drive up in a clunker and step out in a 3 pc suit and present yourself well, then it matters not what you drove.

If you drive a clunker and present yourself as a clunker, then it matters.

I drive a 97 F250, its clean and classy. I walk with my head up and shoulders back. SEMPER FI but you won't catch me in a 3pc suit. I wore shorts t-shirt and sketchers to a late night proposal tonight. 

This was also the 1st time a HO has followed me out to the truck, not sure why he followed me and watched me leave. But I was glad I didn't drive an oil dripping rust bucket.


I would summarize this thread by saying it's the WHOLE PACKAGE that matters, not just what you drive :thumbsup:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Well congrats to you!:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> Got you beat Riz. 11 years old, 215k. Everything else you said practically mirrors my own views.


 One's a 94, one's an 01. One has 165K on it, the other has 128. I enjoy driving both of them. They are mechanically sound, paid for and not entirely repulsive. BTW, the 94 has less miles on it than the 01.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If I am what I drive, that makes me reliable, long lasting, dependable, durable, efficient, and economical. That sums it up nicely.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Both those trucks look FINE to me, lone!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Both those trucks look FINE to me, lone!



Gas, grass or.....well, you know

NO FREE RIDES! :laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

So ummm, I towed a brand new duramax to the gas station the other day. Just so happens the driver was a sparky. :whistling

My clean and classy powerstroke still got me to my job on time that day too.:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Now tools are another story.I don't mind if they look well used, but I'm very careful about what my tools say about me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Gas, grass or.....well, you know
> 
> NO FREE RIDES! :laughing:


Why would I need a ride, when I have a 65 Ford Galaxy 500 station wagon?

(Name & number written on it w/ blue painters tape) [/brag]


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought a new Dodge ram 1500 in 2000 drove the heck out of it for 8 years. I felt good showing up to a job in a respectable truck.

Then I bought a 2003 chevy express and drove the heck out of it for 2 years, I never felt great about that truck. It was just a work truck.

I resently bought a newer used truck 2008 F 350 dually, I drive alot and pull a trailer almost every day. I do feel more confident arriving at a job, that may have to do with the fact that I have more work coming to me than I can do then it does with my truck.

I didn't buy my truck for the customers,I bought it for me. I need a reliable truck that will start every day and not spend more time in the shop than on the road.

I do think people relate your ability on the vehicle you drive. Right or wrong it is what they do. I also make assumptions and observations based on what I see when I drive up.

Your situation may vary this works for me, and I don't advertise either.
Thanks Chad


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

This thing screams HACK!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Now tools are another story.I don't mind if they look well used, but I'm very careful about what my tools say about me.:thumbsup:


I was once complaining to a carpenter about my tools going missing on the job...

he said "I wouldn't WANT any tools that belonged to a painter."

(kinda hurt my feelings):sad:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

my 95 tacoma, sold it a couple years back for bigger tundra. I had loading my tools down to a science.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I was once complaining to a carpenter about my tools going missing on the job...
> 
> he said "I wouldn't WANT any tools that belonged to a painter."
> 
> (kinda hurt my feelings):sad:


 Nothing personal, but I just threw out all my dads painting equipment.:laughing:

I think his brushes were made from the hair of an animal that never made in onto the Ark.:w00t:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Nothing personal, but I just threw out all my dads painting equipment.:laughing:
> 
> I think his brushes were made from the hair of an animal that never made in onto the Ark.:w00t:


I was talking ... hammers, screwdrivers...you know, regular hand tools.

(yes, I own some)

(yes, they ALL have paint on them)

(no, you wouldn't want them either!)


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree with CookeCarpentry.

It almost NEVER makes sense to keep your name private if you are in business. A well lettered vehicle says "this guy is a professional". Then, as the people see that lettered vehicle over the years they think "this guy has been around forever". 

If you are in the private eye business, then it probably is a good idea to keep things secret. 

Doing great work and word of mouth DO NOT PRECLUDE anyone from putting their company name on a truck. It goes hand in hand. I've known lots of tradesmen who proudly don't have cards or advertise and yet they are still working. Is it possible that they'd be making 50% more if they had marketed themselves? We'll never know.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I was once complaining to a carpenter about my tools going missing on the job...
> 
> he said "I wouldn't WANT any tools that belonged to a painter."
> 
> (kinda hurt my feelings):sad:




Yeah I second that, who wants painters junk? :blink:



































JK:thumbsup: hope ya feel better soon


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

That was about 20 years ago...so yeah...I'm ALMOST over it!


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

festerized said:


> What u talking about Willis :laughing:


 
(17 members and 10 guests) 

Uh, well Uh. :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bhock said:


> This thing screams HACK!!!!!!



Probably because those are the lady silhouette mud flaps :whistling


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

I Like my clients to *KNOW* they're getting raped from the second I pull up.:thumbup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

If you pulled up in that, we'd turn off the TV and not answer the door.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

:laughing:

-


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jimAKAblue said:


> I agree with CookeCarpentry.
> 
> It almost NEVER makes sense to keep your name private if you are in business. A well lettered vehicle says "this guy is a professional". Then, as the people see that lettered vehicle over the years they think "this guy has been around forever".
> 
> ...


 I never had a problem finding jobs to bid on. I doubt that I would've landed the half I didn't get if I had fancy lettering done. I'm required by the state to have my business info on my truck. I do it for no other reason than that.

I looked at a job yesterday, who is a repeat who found me by word of mouth. I have another to look at tomorrow night, also a repeat who was originally a word of mouth find.

Did a job for his neighbor about 2 months ago, also word of mouth.

I had my first vehicle lettered nicely when I went into business. It was on the road for 11 years. Never once got a call stating that is where they got my number. Most builders would catch me on a job or in the lumber yard to offer me plans to bid. Landed a few referrals from lumber and pnuematic tool salesmen too.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I’m getting a new (new to me) E250 or E350 soon, this 2002 E150 still looks & runs great but I need to haul a trailer now so I don’t have a choice
In 2003 when business was good I bought a 2002 Yukon Denali XL, paid cash, was sup.
Thought I was cool driving up to estimates in a nice new 55k truck. If you’re dealing with high end clients it’s ok to drive something like that, but in this economy it would be foolish


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you're gonna go big....GO BIG


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Probably because those are the lady silhouette mud flaps :whistling


Actually The lady silhouettes are acid etched in the back windows right next to the Calvin p!$$ on Ford.:w00t:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bhock said:


> Actually The lady silhouettes are acid etched in the back windows right next to the Calvin p!$$ on Ford.:w00t:


:laughing:


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Joe that ride would be alot more impressive with a black out kit, and gold rims.
Must be tough bein the low pimp on the block.:laughing:


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

It almost NEVER makes sense to keep your name private if you are in business. A well lettered vehicle says "this guy is a professional". Then, as the people see that lettered vehicle over the years they think "this guy has been around forever". I agree I do have my logo and name on my truck

If you are in the private eye business, then it probably is a good idea to keep things secret. 

Doing great work and word of mouth DO NOT PRECLUDE anyone from putting their company name on a truck. It goes hand in hand. I've known lots of tradesmen who proudly don't have cards or advertise and yet they are still working. Is it possible that they'd be making 50% more if they had marketed themselves? We'll never know.[/quote] I never thought of my $60 in vinyl lettering as advertising. Lettering your truck is something I would just expect when you are in business

I have not advertised in the traditional sence as in newsprint or radio ads or web site. I just havent gone down those roads, I do understand your point. Thanks Chad


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

This guy obviously couldn't afford the King Ranch package, fookin' hack.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Heritage said:


> I Like my clients to *KNOW* they're getting raped from the second I pull up.:thumbup:


Ha Ha, that ride would last about ten minutes in my neighborhood. Gone in 30 seconds. :thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just got a AMG Sprinter, festool edition.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

jimAKAblue said:


> I agree with CookeCarpentry.
> 
> It almost NEVER makes sense to keep your name private if you are in business. A well lettered vehicle says "this guy is a professional". Then, as the people see that lettered vehicle over the years they think "this guy has been around forever".
> 
> ...


I had to look it up!
In case anyone else didn't know

*pre·clude*/priˈklo͞od/Verb
1. Prevent from happening; make impossible.
2. (of a situation or condition) Prevent someone from doing something.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just got a AMG Sprinter, festool edition.



Why do I find this to be very believable, and I don't even know you


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They tailored it special just for me.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I think it depends on the type of service you are providing. 
When I pull up in the driveway and ring the door bell there is no doubt who it is.
I have found with my customer's, they would rather use the 
working man that looks like he's out there doing it (w/ drywall mud or paint on him)
than the shinny truck guy.

I drive a 2003 Chevy work van and wear whites whenever I'm working or doing estimates.


















But, I do have a nice shinny truck at Home.:whistling


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I know my truck could use a little paint, but the crew is what really impresses people.


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I think it depends on the type of service you are providing.
> When I pull up in the driveway and ring the door bell there is no doubt who it is.
> I have found with my customer's, they would rather use the
> working man that looks like he's out there doing it (w/ drywall mud or paint on him)
> ...


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

In order to reduce my carbon footprint, my new work truck is pedal-powered:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just got a AMG Sprinter, festool edition.


 Brabus made a sprinter back a few years ago.

I still like the Vito


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't think anyone needs "fancy lettering" but I think everyone running a business should market their business. It costs very little (under 100) to get a simple name and number in vinyl on the truck. Putting a logo on just makes more sense because a well done logo is memorable. We all recognize the nike logo...and ford....and Iphone, etc. That is no accident. 

Does a framing contractor need a fancy logo? No, of course not. But, if he shows up with a professionally lettered truck with his name, it will add some credibility for those people who happen to be driving by and see the truck in front of a frame going up. What does that mean? Well, in my lifetime, I've driven by thousands of rough frames going up and the majority of them have ZERO trucks lettered. What does that tell me? Not much...but if I was a builder or a homeowner, and I was looking for a framer, I might continue driving by because I might think "the boss must be out picking up materials...I don't see his truck here....i'll come by later". 

I didn't letter my trucks for the first 15 years of my business life. I din't think it mattered. I didn't have business cards either. I sold myself by word of mouth and by my work. Do I think I was smart? Nope. I think I wasted some very good years of branding myself. I was working in very exclusive neighborhoods and NO ONE KNEW WHO I WAS except for the builder I was working for. 

I never had signs on my jobs. I never had shirts fo the guys. I never had hats. Whoopeee...what am I trying to prove? Every successful business man knows that marketing is important and yet there I was....a dumb carpenter...trying to reinvent the wheel. Why did I do that? Pride? Stupidity? Laziness? Ignorance? I think...all of the above is probably the right call. I don't know for sure that it had a negative effect on my business but I'd guess that it did. 

Should everyone letter their truck? That's up to them. Do what you think makes the most sense for you. I got mine lettered...because I like my logo!


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

basswood said:


> In order to reduce my carbon footprint, my new work truck is pedal-powered:



I'm glad to see you have your priorities straight on the necessary equipment :whistling


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

angus242 said:


> If you're gonna go big....GO BIG


 
Come with baggy pants and ho's? Little bling bling?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Willie T said:


> I know my truck could use a little paint, but the crew is what really impresses people.


 
The one in the middle looks a little pale. He didn't, by chance, play a banjo in his younger days, did he?


http://www.contractortalk.com/attachments/f11/36626d1285553662-you-what-you-drive-3-********.jpg

The guy on the left needs to change his overalls! Wth?!

I say a clean vehicles that looks well taken care of, not something you are scared of scratching.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

First off Jimmy......If you want to really impress people with quality you would drive a Ford!:laughing:

Mike


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmm, I am in the trash business and drive a Ferrari. Wonder what my customers think of me.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

_*"Man does he do a great job at taking out the trash...he must be the best"*_


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a sweet truck!


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

DPCII said:


> Hmm, I am in the trash business and drive a Ferrari. Wonder what my customers think of me.


Depends on which one. :laughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSGb-mCFjqY


----------



## ECinc (Jun 10, 2006)

I firmly believe in making a good impression with your work vehicles. I recently sold one of our work vans because it was starting to look a little rough and it didn't project the image I liked. Mechanicly it was a great truck though.

My electrician bought it, and replaced his nice looking pickup truck with it. I had to stop using him because his vehicle looked bad on the jobs! :w00t:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> That's a sweet truck!


http://www.contractortalk.com/attachments/f11/36639d1285609640-you-what-you-drive-tk.jpg

What a hypocrite.....that's a Chevy Truck!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> Ask him if he was proud of the crappy truck or the nice truck.
> 
> Cole


Bill said the same thing Lone said:


> I was more proud when I paid them off than I ever was when I had payments


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a lot of opinions, but I have to say I'm on the fence here.

I think what is best is practicality....IMO any vehicle that is obnoxious....either too dialed up or a piece of crap would turn me off equally!

Around here it doesn't matter...........show up to work with a horse and buggy and everyone thinks you're born with a saw in your hand!


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I drive an old Dodge pickup with the paint peeling off the hood and roof of the cab. The speakers are blown from playing loud music and the seats smell like french fries and stale Golden Retriever farts. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/attachments/f11/36639d1285609640-you-what-you-drive-tk.jpg
> 
> What a hypocrite.....that's a Chevy Truck!!!!!!!:laughing:


 
I was just having fun, I don't get into the whole Ford vs Chevy thing....Besides, that's a pre-bailout truck.

Mike


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

A pic of the new-to-us decent truck we have now, and the new one he wrecked (courtesy of the local FD who posted it on their web site). FYI - always secure the things in the back of your truck - he had 12" block bust through the back window and bounce around the cab & off his head. Not nice.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Amelia, I wonder what HO's would think if you pulled up to the jobsite with that thing?:laughing:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

With the bent frame and drivers door ripped off they'd probably think you were insane and not open the door!:w00t:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

AmeliaP said:


> With the bent frame and drivers door ripped off they'd probably think you were insane and not open the door!:w00t:


I would pay to do that. I would pull up and act very very serious like it's normal, and when they ask about it just act like everything is normal.
:laughing:

Mike


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

My first week on my first framing job, I got sent to work with the masons, pouring a grade beam.

The boss' name was "Poison" and he was exactly that. Rotten and miserable, hollering profanities all the time. Had to be near 80.

Anyway, we got the crete poured and he wanted to go get coffee before it set up enough to trowel.

We get in his old ass Country Squire wagon and head down the road. It was a little brisk with all the windows down, so I tried to roll mine up. There wasn't one, not in my door or any other.

That's when I realized there was no windshield either.

Point is, he stayed busy every day and probably worked until he died. I'm not saying he was successful, but he never sat home because his car was too big of a POS. I've never seen a bigger POS on the road before, or after that day.:no:


----------



## FStephenMasek (Jan 22, 2010)

If I see some over-priced thing, my first thoughts would be that they would charge too much, and that they may be living in debt and too worried about their financial mess to do a good job. If I see some jacked-up Hummer with all kinds of modifications, or some such thing, I'd tell them to leave as soon as they arrived, as I'd suspect their ego is even bigger than the rediculous vehicle. The wonderful and fun to read bestselling book The Millionaire Next Door seems relevant to this discussion.
________
COLORADO MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

AmeliaP said:


> A pic of the new-to-us decent truck we have now, and the new one he wrecked (courtesy of the local FD who posted it on their web site). FYI - always secure the things in the back of your truck - he had 12" block bust through the back window and bounce around the cab & off his head. Not nice.Attached Images


 Damn that suck's. 
Glad everyone was OK.:wacko:


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Tell Bill there are easier ways to remove trees. Cheaper than a truck too.

http://www.stihldealers.com/default.aspx?cmp=ma0009g&category=chainsaws&promocode=PC-11502&kw=stihl%20chainsaws&gclid=CLrFm8TlqaQCFZpN5Qodh2Oc5g


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

loneframer said:


> My first week on my first framing job, I got sent to work with the masons, pouring a grade beam.
> 
> The boss' name was "Poison" and he was exactly that. Rotten and miserable, hollering profanities all the time. Had to be near 80.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlatworkGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow .. I really must be getting old.

The reason why I say this is because I'm usually not impressed with the big shiny 1 tons that more often than not, have a 30' flatbed trailer (empty) pushing them around.

Controlling overhead is the name of the game IMO .. There isn't any sense in throwing that $750.00 a month truck payment out there if you don't have to.

Ego's usually never win the day in any trade.

I've noticed the youngsters that get into the contracting business, have all got to have "A Brand New Truck" .. it's usually the very first thing they buy after landing that first big contract .. 6 months later, they're scambling to make the payments.

The trick is to get something that you won't worry about if you were to park it on the job. .. something that isn't going to make your insurance guy or your favorite oil company rich(er) .. 

Most guys that I know, who are successful in their trade, never drive something that's totally old, or totally new .. theirs is middle of the road presentable, clean, and usually quiet running.

9 times out of 10, I'll be hired for the tools I have in the back of my truck. What I wear helps too (regular shirt and jeans). Sure, Polo shirts are nice, but country club looks rarely ever sway a client.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

angus242 said:


> IMO, Karl may be an exception. His work speaks _very _loudly. :notworthy



Thanks for watching my back, Angus.:thumbup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

why do landscapers have such nice trucks, they cut grass for crying out loud


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hmmm....If you are what you drive, then I guess I must be a stripper or prostitute. I drive a Mercedes Sprinter.:blink:
Steve


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

For 11 years I drove a succession of Mustang convertibles. My last was an 04 Cobra convertible, bright yellow with loud pipes and 500 horsepower.
I never failed to get a reaction from homeowners, all of which invarariably boiled down to "Nice Car, Mister". This from 8 year old kids to 80 year old Chinese grandmothers. I am positive it got me sales.
In fact, last year one sweet young thing asked "If I give you the job will you take me for a ride?" She did, and I did. 

(Hey, hey, don't get the wrong idea. It was just a ride in the car: I'm happily married for 37 years)

Unfortunately, circumstances have deprived me of the Cobra. I now drive a clean, black, rust free 97 Blazer LT, all lettered up. I doubt it's COST me sales, but probably hasn't helped get them. Hopefully next season I'll be back on my feet and will get another Mustang. 
A clean, well organized, late model truck or car is probably the best compromise, and can only make a positive impression.
A Mercedes or Hummer SUV is probably not the thing, but an F-150 or some such is perfect.
For me, a truck doesn't work. I do not do the actual work, and I find them too big in traffic, and to park.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

AmeliaP said:


> A pic of the new-to-us decent truck we have now, and the new one he wrecked (courtesy of the local FD who posted it on their web site). FYI - always secure the things in the back of your truck - he had 12" block bust through the back window and bounce around the cab & off his head. Not nice.


 

you mean he looked like that BEFORE the wreck??:shutup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> I do believe you are what you drive.
> a nice expensive 2010 shinny black GMC Sierra Denali?


_These guys come to me all the time. 
They are usually the highest bids and do the crappiest work.
Out for blood, don't care who they screw. Usually don't get past the front gate,
but if they do, I will use them to my fullest advantage before they hit the road. 
A guy in a clean, older truck, maybe one he has put his heart and soul
into restoring, handed down from his Dad or Grandpa. My kinda guy. 
His GF's jalopy, no license, bad teeth, smoker, druggy, that's a different story. 
Me, I drive a clean, white, dependable 14 year old GMC pick up to work. _​


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> I'm real curious my friends. I started to answer this in the thread about hacks but decided it might make a really great discussion on it's own.
> 
> I do believe you are what you drive but this is about the homeowner's thoughts.
> 
> ...






I think the vehicle you drive is a reflection of you are. This is America and we like to show off to other people. I'm not an elitist but your appearance is your true value. Just like if you wear ripped jeans into a customer's house versus a well-groomed uniformed technician. It's all about the image and of course you be better be able to back it up with your tools and practical know-how. But yes it does make a difference what you drive to meet with a potential client.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> why do landscapers have such nice trucks, they cut grass for crying out loud


I thought the same thing just the other day. There's a guy around this area with 2011 lariat f250 and the nicest trailer I have ever seen. He also got some real nice looking mowers and kit. Crazy thing is loads of them have setups similar to his in landscaping. Must pay well


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> appearance is your true value


I guess I need to at least work on keeping my shirt tail tucked in....when I wear an outer shirt.

At least I got rid of the pompodour*.


----------



## ParagonFloors (Sep 27, 2010)

Warren said:


> I think we put more thought in this than most homeowners. As long as your vehicle isn't leaking oil all over the driveway, sounding like a tank, or trailing thick puffs of smoke, then they could care less. I am sure there are a few people who would disagree, but I bet that for every customer that wants to see the contractor in a pretty truck, there is another thinking that their bill will reflect the cost.


That describes my 99 cummins to the T.. Damnit


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

Would you trust going under the knife of a doctor that drove a POS? If you see him drive up in a decent car you’re confident that he knows what he is doing. Its only cheap HO’s that think a contractor driving a nice vehicle is being paid too much, and do you really want to work for that kind of client? Why is it that some customers see trades people as second class and non deserving of a decent vehicle?


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I thought the same thing just the other day. There's a guy around this area with 2011 lariat f250 and the nicest trailer I have ever seen. He also got some real nice looking mowers and kit. Crazy thing is loads of them have setups similar to his in landscaping. Must pay well


The landscapers have a better business model than most remodelors. They sell a lawn cut for $30. It costs them $10 in labor, $5 in equipment depreciation and they are therefore marking up their product by 100%. Then, it becomes a matter of volume. It's easy to expand because you can teach your labor force how to perform in say....two minutes! 

Hauling construction trash is another good business model. 

When is the last time you doubled your costs to sell a job profitably?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

jimAKAblue said:


> The landscapers have a better business model than most remodelors. They sell a lawn cut for $30. *It costs them $10 in labor, $5 in equipment* depreciation and they are therefore marking up their product by 100%. Then, it becomes a matter of volume. It's easy to expand because you can teach your labor force how to perform in say....two minutes!
> 
> Hauling construction trash is another good business model.
> 
> When is the last time you doubled your costs to sell a job profitably?


 
Who pays for the nice truck, equipment and other overhead? Takes several $15 licks to pay all that. Winter months? :sad:

I don't anything about ls'ing business, but there has to be more overhead for some of these folks than what was mentioned.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> I thought the same thing just the other day. There's a guy around this area with 2011 lariat f250 and the nicest trailer I have ever seen. He also got some real nice looking mowers and kit. Crazy thing is loads of them have setups similar to his in landscaping. Must pay well


You could afford that too if you didn't pay taxes.



Cutonce said:


> Would you trust going under the knife of a doctor that drove a POS? If you see him drive up in a decent car you’re confident that he knows what he is doing. Its only cheap HO’s that think a contractor driving a nice vehicle is being paid too much, and do you really want to work for that kind of client? Why is it that some customers see trades people as second class and non deserving of a decent vehicle?


_That Doctor who drives the POS to work, probably lives in a multi million dollar estate.
Keeps his personal Limo in his 10 car garage. It's all about image, priorities and playing the game.
My FIL ( best Lawyer I know) drives an old Audi to get from point a to point b,
he also owns a huge house in Rancho Sante Fe, outright. His wife has a nicer Audi.
You never see the house. His clients think he's an adverage guy like them, 
so I doubt that they ever complain when they get the bill for $450 per hour. 
In fact the most sucessful people I know drive adverage vehicles. 
The nuevo riche ones with the black Denali and others with a big yellow Hummer, 
they are sucking eggs right now, but they don't look like it. 
So where do you think that first big draw is going to go ?
Here is a clue, the gubbermint is not going to bail them out.
Image is important and impressions can work both ways.
You can only fool some of the people, some of the time.
:laughing:_​.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Landscaping business model is one of the most profitable and easily expandable businesses in the industry. Profit margins are huge and clientele is self-sustaining. If you do quality work, high-end clients require your services twice a week and large complexes at least weekly. Work force is easily trained and easily replaced, resulting in very low variable costs. Takes only one summer to pay off the start-up equipment. Rapidly aging population provides a growing demographic.


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

boman47k said:


> Who pays for the nice truck, equipment and other overhead? Takes several $15 licks to pay all that. Winter months? :sad:
> 
> I don't anything about ls'ing business, but there has to be more overhead for some of these folks than what was mentioned.


Of course it takes "several" $15 licks. If they are cutting 30 lawns a day, 6 days a week, it adds up fast. They'll gross 5400 per week and pay out 2500 in wages and fuel. That's one rig working a 60 hour week.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

and alot of it is....cash:shifty:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

jimAKAblue said:


> Of course it takes "several" $15 licks. If they are cutting 30 lawns a day, 6 days a week, it adds up fast. They'll gross 5400 per week and pay out 2500 in wages and fuel. That's one rig working a 60 hour week.


 If you got that many *every* week, that is a lot of yards and sounds like quite a bit of equipment, not to mention wear and tear on equipment.

I know aguy that had a lawn *service*. I may chat him up a little about it a little.


He ran this while on the police force in a neighboring city. He retired from the force and gave his customer list to someone. I'm sure it was not a very big operation. He did say something about taxes being the reason he got out of it. I don't kow if it in conjunction with his retirement or if he got caught with his pants down.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

boman47k said:


> If you got that many *every* week, that is a lot of yards and sounds like quite a bit of equipment, not to mention wear and tear on equipment.


The trick is to get a whole neighborhood, or close to it. That way, it's almost like caring for one big lawn, though admittedly cut up a bit. I've often seen two guys whip out five properties in an hour or less.

Yep, there's good money in it if you hustle, and can get the right clientèle.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> The trick is to get a whole neighborhood, or close to it. That way, it's almost like caring for one big lawn, *though admittedly cut up a bit*. I've often seen two guys whip out five properties in an hour or less.
> 
> Yep, there's good money in it if you hustle, and can get the right clientèle.


Vegas bound man, Vegas bound. :laughing:


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> The trick is to get a whole neighborhood, or close to it. That way, it's almost like caring for one big lawn, though admittedly cut up a bit. I've often seen two guys whip out five properties in an hour or less.
> 
> Yep, there's good money in it if you hustle, and can get the right clientèle.


I agree...I've seen the same thing. I was being conservative with my numbers because if I spit out numbers too high, it would become a ridiculous battle of nitpicking the numbers. 

Not every landscaper is successful. My drunk brother in law, who likes cocaine, never amounted to a hill of beans with his lanscaping business. He limited his amount of customers to about 20 per week, with a helper "...because if it rains, I'll get too far behind". He's in his late 40's now and still is living with mommy. 

But, I've also seen young landscapers...still in High School, knocking down much better money than I was getting for running a full custom framing crew.
It's no secret why...framing as a business model is simply not a very good business. There's far too much risk, too much labor expense, too hard to get help, too much competition, too few good paying contracts and to little of margin on each sale. In short: it sucks as a business model. It is a labor of love....much like the starving artist syndrome.


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

skyhook said:


> You could afford that too if you didn't pay taxes.
> 
> _That Doctor who drives the POS to work, probably lives in a multi million dollar estate.
> Keeps his personal Limo in his 10 car garage. It's all about image, priorities and playing the game.
> ...


 Decent vehicle and ostentatious are two different things. You don’t have to have a huge payment to own a decent vehicle. You’re correct, it is about image , which is why all doctors DO drive nice vehicles. Your lawyer friend is an exception. He may want to talk to an accountant and have more confidence in himself that driving a nice vehicle doesn’t diminish his worth as being shrewd. If you are successful and in a higher tax bracket then leasing or buying a new vehicle is prudent way of lowering your tax liability and makes business sense. You are confusing guys that buy vehicles beyond their means with successful people.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Cutonce said:


> Decent vehicle and ostentatious are two different things. You don’t have to have a huge payment to own a decent vehicle. You’re correct, it is about image , which is why all doctors DO drive nice vehicles. Your lawyer friend is an exception. He may want to talk to an accountant and have more confidence in himself that driving a nice vehicle doesn’t diminish his worth as being shrewd. If you are successful and in a higher tax bracket then leasing or buying a new vehicle is prudent way of lowering your tax liability and makes business sense. You are confusing guys that buy vehicles beyond their means with successful people.


Who said anything about payments?
All Doctors do drive nice cars? Do you know all the Doctors in the world?
My Lawyer friend is my Father in Law (FIL), my childrens Grandfather. He is a tax Attorney, he advises accountants and has plenty of confidence. :laughing: 
The black Escalade people and the yellow Hummer people were successful until Real Estate values went in the toilet. 
I have leased vehicles, leasing is a bad way to go, for any reason imo.


----------



## pehsa76 (Oct 5, 2010)

i dont necessarily think its a fair judgement of a tradesman's ability to judge him by what he drives BUT its a known fact that people do judge you by your appearance and presentation so therefore to pull up to do estimates,etc. in a newish vehicle to some customers may signal a certain amount of success which can be comforting to a new customer since they know very little about you


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

aslong as its clean and made to do the work intended thats all that matters, 

i had my van all lettered up and never got one call till that one day a lady thought she could just pull on over because her lane was a right turn only.

well she almost ate a huge roadsign, if she wouldn't of tried passing on the inside i would of gladly let her over but she was nuts.

my phone rang almost immediately, hello in my pro voice lol, how can i help you,

one of your guys just cut me off, i was in a mergelaneand he just stepped on it to cut me off, i ended up on the median, 

oh wow can you still see him? 

well yes i caught right up to him,

can you get close enough to get a truck number?

she says yes i am on his bumper right now, where's the number i don't see it, i am calling the police,

thats when i said , oh you don't see it let me help you as i hammered the brakes, she drops her phone picks it back up screaming, as i go thru a yellow, all i said was redlight and hung up.

never heard from the cops hahaha


----------



## thanohano44 (Dec 21, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> The trick is to get a whole neighborhood, or close to it. That way, it's almost like caring for one big lawn, though admittedly cut up a bit. I've often seen two guys whip out five properties in an hour or less.
> 
> Yep, there's good money in it if you hustle, and can get the right clientèle.


Yes


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I used to drive an old ambulance, my customers were sad to see that thing go.. Before that I drove an old van, heavy duty e-350, white with racks. Had a lot of rust but runs like a champ. Everyone except for my wife and kids hates that truck. We don't care, we love that ole truck anyway, it has never let us down and has gone through thick and thin. 

I will admit, I drive a newer truck now and everyone just assumes I'm pro instead of me having to prove it every time.


----------



## nailit69 (Sep 8, 2010)

Still drivin my ol '88 Toyota 4x4 w/225k on the clock. For as old as it is it's still a nice looking truck and runs great. It's got a good radio/CD and gets 20+ mpg, what more do I need.

I had the new trucks and the pymnts. that went along with them, i'm much happier every month when I can keep that $$ in my pocket.


----------



## nailit69 (Sep 8, 2010)

WildWill said:


> I used to drive an old ambulance, my customers were sad to see that thing go..


I remember that old ambulance :clap::laughing:... I worked for Olympic View Bldrs. there in Sequim for 7 years.


----------



## Tsar (Feb 26, 2006)

What does my work truck say about me?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Tsar said:


> What does my work truck say about me?


You are a small asian man.


----------



## Tsar (Feb 26, 2006)

Winchester said:


> You are a small asian man.


Im a 6'3" white dude


----------



## xlspecial (Sep 13, 2011)

Considering the number of jobs I've gotten where the competition was driving a roached out minivan, not to mention being illegals, I think having a nice clean truck helps.

Certainly doesn't hurt.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

you'd be surprised what a $500 set of polished wheels will do for a rusty 93 chevy!


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

KingRanch baby!

Pretty much how I am easily spotted... good or bad I suppose


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

fast fred said:


> The best is you know what I spent 4200 on a mountain bike and 2000 on the truck. Those are my priorties in life.


That's pretty awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I did have a HO kick me off her job this year, and I DO think she judged me by my truck, that's why she found a reason to be so displeased with me about nothing.


There are definitely people like that.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

'06 F-350, Amarillo package, *chrome yellow*.
Short bed, 4x4, crew cab, diesel, lifted & BIG TIRES.:thumbup:

I saw it & looked twice.
My wife then bought it for me.


I CAN NOT HIDE ANY WHERE IN TOWN:whistling

I think that's why she bought it


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

griz said:


> '06 F-350, Amarillo package, *chrome yellow*.
> Short bed, 4x4, crew cab, diesel, lifted & BIG TIRES.:thumbup:
> 
> I saw it & looked twice.
> ...


gotta see pics :clap:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Winchester said:


> gotta see pics :clap:


+ 2

I wanna see


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I went from a 2000 Chev 3500 van to a 2008 Honda Element to a 2011 Dodge Ram.

Chev van was alright but the 350 was a pig and no room for picking up passengers. Element was too small. So far I'm lovin' the truck but longing for the Honda's city fuel consumption.

If they had an Honda element with more power, better load handling and 2 feet longer I'd be all over it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

01 Chevy 3/4 single cab. White. Chrome Rawson and Koening headache rack, big box and two side boxes. All our trucks are white. Also have a 2002 Chevy one ton van, and a 99 Chevy 3/4 ton. My dad drives a 09 F 150. All our trucks are paid for, except the old mans, plan to keep it that way for a while. Paying cash for the next truck, used obviously. I think it's more important to keep vehicles well maintained, cleaned, and with company signs. We have a professional looking vehicle pool. 

I know lots of guys who drive bad ass trucks who suck, others who are great. Same for **** vehicles. Seen great tradesman who's vehicles are disorganized heaps, but not often. Vehicle doesn't mean much imo


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

ya i have a 06 f150 a 99f250 and two rabbit caddys. customers wont stop talking about my caddys.
heres another good one...not mine








and yes its powered by vw


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I get a lot of dirty looks!


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

griz said:


> '06 F-350, Amarillo package, *chrome yellow*.
> Short bed, 4x4, crew cab, diesel, lifted & BIG TIRES.:thumbup:
> 
> I saw it & looked twice.
> ...


i just saw that exact truck sitting on a lot last night. if i didnt have a trailer loaded with equipment i would have stopped to check it out. looked sweet while passing


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

griz said:


> '06 F-350, Amarillo package, *chrome yellow*.
> Short bed, 4x4, crew cab, diesel, lifted & BIG TIRES.:thumbup:
> 
> I saw it & looked twice.
> ...





Winchester said:


> gotta see pics :clap:


Here you go:thumbsup:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

^^sweet


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

thread title..."you are what you drive"
thats why i try to drive my superduty when pulling , hauling or pushing. other wise i leave her at home. i know what people think when i show up for a bid with a empty bed. WOW bet she's got a drinking problem. And she does 8.5 mpg in town when my gasser vw's get 27mpg in town.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> ya i have a 06 f150 a 99f250 and two rabbit caddys. customers wont stop talking about my caddys.
> heres another good one...not mine


I always had a soft spot for caddys, not many around here.


----------

